# moving to Merida for a while



## xpro6000 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am currently in Ecuador and want to go to Mexico next month. I will probably be staying my full 6 month visa.

Right now I'm focused on finding a furnished place but I am not sure what prices I can expect.

I am looking for a place which I can live without having a car. So close by restaurants is important. What kind of monthly price should I be expecting to pay? I'm just a single guy.


----------

